# Lily pipes for Eheim 2217



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

what size lily pipes for the Eheim 2217 both intake and output? also anyone using the ADA beetle difuser?

Craig


----------



## PHalas (Dec 5, 2005)

Depending on the size of your tank, but I'm sure 13mm...Have a look here.

http://www.calaqualabs.com/Filtration.html

http://www.adgshop.com/


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I use an ADA pollen glass.


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

Where is a good place to purchase ADA products?


----------



## PHalas (Dec 5, 2005)

Try Here:
http://www.adgshop.com/


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Check out Cal Aqua Labs for glassware. I have a Fluxus set and they are great. Email Poe, he should be able to tell you what size fits.


----------

